# Bachmann Rail Truck



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I am in the process of converting a Bachmann Rail Truck to DCC. I am using an NCE HO decoder(D13SRJ) rated at 1.5A. Everything seems to work except, it will not move on the tracks. When I get it going, the wheels turn with the drive shaft as it should. As soon as I place the car on the tracks the wheels stop. The wheels stop but the shaft keeps spinning. If I apply any resistance to the spinning wheels, they stop spinning. Is this a gear problem(I fixed the gear box problem already, did not change original issue)? Is the decoder too small for this application?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I know nothing about decoders. However I do know about one of the problems with the rail truck. The rear axle transmission has a bad habit of splitting the gears which causes slipping so the motor runs but the vehicle does not move. I took it apart very carefully, the screws are quite tiny, and used the tip previously mentioned by others of wrapping the split gear with monofiliment fishing line with a drop of CA adhesive, seems to work for the moment. Bachmann never does have the part in stock. Good luck

Jerry


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't do DCC but 1.5 amp would probably be OK for a 0-4-0 locomotive and few cars. The rail truck would most likely be even less amps than that and would not have cars to pull.

Andrew


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's a website that has tips on the railtruck. To me it sounds like the drive system and gears are why the truck is not moving. There's a section for that on the website. The site also states that the current draw for the motor is 300ma, so a 1.5 amp decoder is fine.

http://girr.org/girr/tips/tips8/bachmann_railtruck_tips.html


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I called Bachmann. I am positive the problem is the gears in the rear end. Bachmann has the part listed but as mentioned before, not in stock. I tried the car on Dc, same problem. I have no other choice but to send it back to Bachmann. I probably will not see that car again for a couple of months. Bachmann is not known for quick repair turn around. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It does not sound related to the decoder.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I suggest that you take your decoder out before sending it to Bachmann. There is a chance that they will just ship out a replacement, rather than fixing and returning your original truck.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Take it apart. .
..learn to fix things a bit..

First try....every one here will help. 
If this problem is so common....what will you do the next time...

Time to fix your toys!!

We're here....your cheer leading dept!!

You Can do it!!!

Get the correct tools...
..one step at a time ..

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Plastics Mr. Robinson, plastics....
Cheep chinese plastic shrinks with time, the axle didn't, the gear gave it up and split.
There is enuf friction upside down to spin the wheels, and load stops it.
You'll need to cobble the gear back together and glue your work of art to the axle.
An alternative is adapting another gear to sorta fix it. 

Wall street taught them cheaper is better.... they have a 'making toys' mindset, nobody makes parts for toys. You break it? You buy new, OK Joe? OK

John


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Bachmann repaired the Rail Truck. The gears in the rear end were shot. This car is no longer in production so if you are thinking of getting one, any repairs are your responsibility. I thank Harry at Bachmann for helping me out with this.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

3 day repair turn around? If so, wow that's fast!!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann Railtruck rear axle fix


----------

